# Windows 8.1 LAGGING ON STARTUP



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Hiya. 

I've been desperately trying to fix this extremely annoying issue. 
Once my computer finishes booting and lands on the desktop, it takes another minute or two to load all programs and the internet sometimes won't even work until then. 

It may be a coincidence, but this issue started occurring yesterday when I replaced my GTX 980 for a GTX 980Ti. 
Nvidia GeForce Experience is the very first program to load and loads normally, that is, as soon as the computer lands on the desktop. 

Everything used to load up properly and nearly immediately. 

What I've tried: 
Moving USB devices to other ports
Unplugging ALL USB devices (yes, mouse and keyboard included) and even the ethernet cable out of desperation
Wiping all drives and re-installing Windows 8.1 64-bit and installing all Windows updates before doing anything else besides installing motherboard drivers

Even after a CLEAN OS RESET the issue still persists. 

I would greatly appreciate ANY help. 
Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use this program here to remove all of the Windows display drivers:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.3.1.0

Then reinstall GeForce Experience and allow it to reinstall the driver.


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Use this program here to remove all of the Windows display drivers:
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.3.1.0
> 
> Then reinstall GeForce Experience and allow it to reinstall the driver.


Why reinstall GeForce Experience? What will that do to help my computer not lag on startup? 

On a side note, I've reset my computer twice today and installed the MSI motherboard drivers and on the first OS installation none of the wireless, ethernet or bluetooth drivers worked, even when downloading their newest driver on my phone, moving it to my computer and installing it. On the second OS installation, only the ethernet driver worked. I've reseated everything but the CPU in my computer, even the wireless Killer AC 1525 that comes with my MSI X99s Gaming 9 ACK. 
It sometimes starts up slow as well still.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

By "reset my computer" I assume this is a full reinstall?

What is its current state now? Is it still slow booting?

Are all of the drivers and Windows updates now installed?


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> By "reset my computer" I assume this is a full reinstall?
> 
> What is its current state now? Is it still slow booting?
> 
> Are all of the drivers and Windows updates now installed?


Yes to the re-install. It's faster now that I've uninstalled GeForce experience, the only issue now is the Internet situation. 
Yeah, everything's been installed. What else can I do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you're missing your Ethernet driver? Do you have a secondary PC and a working USB drive to transfer the driver?


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So you're missing your Ethernet driver? Do you have a secondary PC and a working USB drive to transfer the driver?


Here is an update for my internet issue: I've re-installed my operating system twice today and installed the MSI motherboard drivers and on the first OS installation none of the wireless, ethernet or bluetooth drivers worked, even when downloading their newest driver on my phone, moving it to my computer and installing it. On the second OS installation, only the ethernet driver worked. I've reseated everything but the CPU in my computer, even the wireless Killer AC 1525 that comes with my MSI X99s Gaming 9 ACK. 


What I've tried: 
Moving USB devices to other ports
Unplugging ALL USB devices (yes, mouse and keyboard included) and even the ethernet cable out of desperation
Wiping all drives and re-installing Windows 8.1 64-bit and installing all Windows updates before doing anything else besides installing motherboard drivers
Re-installing OS + formatting drives 3 times
Re-seating all drives and GPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This still doesn't make sense to me, so sorry for questioning it further, but how are you installing Windows Updates without an internet connection? Via downloading them with another PC and transferring that way?

Do you have the MSI CD that came with the motherboard?


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This still doesn't make sense to me, so sorry for questioning it further, but how are you installing Windows Updates without an internet connection? Via downloading them with another PC and transferring that way?
> 
> Do you have the MSI CD that came with the motherboard?


Yes, I have an MSI CD. I'm also on one of the OS installations that were kind enough to allow one form internet access to work (ethernet).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you now have internet access. Install all of the drivers on the CD then update them from the MSI website.


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So you now have internet access. Install all of the drivers on the CD then update them from the MSI website.


I've already done that and have just now re-done that. Only the ethernet is working. No Wi-Fi, no Bluetooth. What now?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wireless drivers can be found here:

MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more 64

Then in the same link, you can find the System & Chipset Drivers which should include Bluetooth.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What Antivirus are you using?


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Wireless drivers can be found here:
> 
> MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more 64
> 
> Then in the same link, you can find the System & Chipset Drivers which should include Bluetooth.


Yeah, that's where I went; you said to do that earlier. Neither Bluetooth or Wi-Fi work still.


----------

